# تعليم برنامـج Tekla Structures v16.0 إعــداد مهندس عــلاء السـيـســى



## Eng Ma7moud (18 يوليو 2011)

*






**







**أعــود إليكم بـمجـموعـة دروس جـديـدة

Learning Tekla Structures v16.0

إعـداد مهندس عــلاء السيسى

الدروس متـجددة بإســتـمــرار **بإذن الله تعالـــى *
*
**YOU WILL FIND ALL THESE LINKS 
AND OTHER COURCES HERE



rajeh1 قال:



تفضلوا أعزائي

روابط الفيديو على اليوتوب
‫شرح مهندس علاء السيسى Tekla Structures‬‎ - YouTube

تحياتي وبالتوفيق

أنقر للتوسيع...


أو



bishoyalfons قال:



المحاضرات كلها سترفع علي الميديافاير علي الرابط التالي
My Files
وطبعا الف شكر للمهندس محمود علي مجهوده وتعبه في ايجاد المحاضرات

أنقر للتوسيع...


أرجو الردود بالصلاة على سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
والدعاء للمهندس علاء السيسى 


​ 






*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (19 يوليو 2011)

هذه مجموعة دروس جديدة لدورة فى برنامج Tekla Structures 
مقامة حاليا فى كلية الهندسة جامعة الزقازيق 
مهندس علاء يقوم بتسجيل الشرح بإذن الله بعد كل يوم فى الدورة هرفع الشرح ​


----------



## Benia (20 يوليو 2011)

الف شكر علي الوجهود الرائع بس لو سمحت ممكن تعيد رفع المحاضرة الاولي لان في مشكلة في الضغط


----------



## خلوف العراقي (20 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Benia (20 يوليو 2011)

يوجد عيب في فك ضغط الملفات ارجو اعادة الضغط والرفع على سيرفر آخر مثل mediafire


----------



## تامر شهير (20 يوليو 2011)

جزى الله المهندس علاء خير الجزاء...
وأشهد الله انه من أقرب المهندسين الذين عرفتهم الى قلبى ..
وهو انسان قمة فى الاخلاق وقدوة فى الاحترام والادب ..والتفانى فى العمل


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (20 يوليو 2011)

benia قال:


> الف شكر علي الوجهود الرائع بس لو سمحت ممكن تعيد رفع المحاضرة الاولي لان في مشكلة في الضغط






benia قال:


> يوجد عيب في فك ضغط الملفات ارجو اعادة الضغط والرفع على سيرفر آخر مثل mediafire




الشكر لله المحاضرة الأولى كيفية تسطيب البرنامج 
رجاء إعادة التحميل من جديد وإذا حدثت نفس المشكلة ساعيد رفعها 
سرعة الرفع عندى بطيئة نوعا ما وانا برفع باقى المحاضرات 
أنا عندى حساب على الفورشيرد منذ فترة وأنا بجمع عليه الكورسات الجديدة 
رجاء من أحد المهندسين إعادة الرفع على سيرفرات أخرى


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (21 يوليو 2011)

*LECTURE 3

http://www.4shared.com/file/Mf4oMBvV/Lecture_3part01.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/-9RdnGc5/Lecture_3part02.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/KcnuIgwE/Lecture_3part03.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/ECnOG-6D/Lecture_3part04.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/fi6R51lu/Lecture_3part05.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/NHt2Dyo9/Lecture_3part06.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/N62TQeCa/Lecture_3part07.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/Yjfccer2/Lecture_3part08.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/qnBb9fWu/Lecture_3part09.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/qLF7Amo8/Lecture_3part10.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/Uo1_kqp4/Lecture_3part11.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/Q4nNQEjG/Lecture_3part12.html

http://www.4shared.com/photo/tqMqVAtH/Ex1.html
*​


----------



## bishoyalfons (21 يوليو 2011)

الاخ الكريم اولا شكرا جدا على المجهود الرائع وثانيا انا نزلت المحاضرة الاولي و الثانية وظهرت لي نفس مشكلة الاخ benia في فك الضغط ارجوك ممكن ترفع المحاضرات علي اي سيرفر تاني او انا ممكن اقابلك في اي مكان ( انا ساكن في القاهرة ) و اخدهم منك و ارفعهم علي سيرفرات مختلفة لتعم الفائدة للجميع ارجوك بجد انا محتاج الشرح ده جدا و شكرا مقدما


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (21 يوليو 2011)

bishoyalfons قال:


> الاخ الكريم اولا شكرا جدا على المجهود الرائع وثانيا انا نزلت المحاضرة الاولي و الثانية وظهرت لي نفس مشكلة الاخ benia في فك الضغط ارجوك ممكن ترفع المحاضرات علي اي سيرفر تاني او انا ممكن اقابلك في اي مكان ( انا ساكن في القاهرة ) و اخدهم منك و ارفعهم علي سيرفرات مختلفة لتعم الفائدة للجميع ارجوك بجد انا محتاج الشرح ده جدا و شكرا مقدما



واضح إن فى مشكلة حصلت فى رفع أحد الأجزاء 
أخى يشرفنى نتقابل أنا بإذن الله نازل القاهرة يوم السبت الجاى


----------



## إسلام علي (21 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك
ولكن طريقة الرفع غير مناسبة
الأفضل أن ترفع على يوتيوب أو ترفع كل مقطع وحده وليس كله مرة واحدة مجزء ويجمع عند فك الضغط لأنها طريقة متعبة لآصحاب الوصلات البطيئة وشكرا لك


----------



## bishoyalfons (21 يوليو 2011)

eng ma7moud قال:


> واضح إن فى مشكلة حصلت فى رفع أحد الأجزاء
> أخى يشرفنى نتقابل أنا بإذن الله نازل القاهرة يوم السبت الجاى



الف شكر يا اخي علي ردك انا مستعد اقابلك في مكان مناسب يوم السبت انا بعتلك علي ال E-Mail .


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (21 يوليو 2011)

إسلام علي قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> ولكن طريقة الرفع غير مناسبة
> الأفضل أن ترفع على يوتيوب أو ترفع كل مقطع وحده وليس كله مرة واحدة مجزء ويجمع عند فك الضغط لأنها طريقة متعبة لآصحاب الوصلات البطيئة وشكرا لك



مهندس إسلام المحاضرات مساحتها كبيرة تصل مساحة المحاضرة الواحدة 430 ميجا
فلابد من تجزأتها لأتمكن من رفعها 
أنا لا أدرى كيف يمكن تقسيم الفيديو لأجزاء لرفعه على اليوتيوب 
رجاء أفيدنى فى هذا الموضوع ​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (21 يوليو 2011)

bishoyalfons قال:


> الف شكر يا اخي علي ردك انا مستعد اقابلك في مكان مناسب يوم السبت انا بعتلك علي ال e-mail .



أنا هجيبلك 4 محاضرات والبرنامج ولكن بشرط أن تتعهد برفع المحاضرات للمنتدى
لأن سرعة الرفع عندى ضعيفة


----------



## bishoyalfons (21 يوليو 2011)

eng ma7moud قال:


> أنا هجيبلك 4 محاضرات والبرنامج ولكن بشرط أن تتعهد برفع المحاضرات للمنتدى
> لأن سرعة الرفع عندى ضعيفة



طبعا يا اخي انا اتعهد ان ارفع المحضرات كلها للمنتدي بمجرد ما تجبهملي باذن الله هرفع محاضرة كل يوم وذلك لعموم الفائدة للجميع والف شكر علي تعبك في ايجاد المحاضرات و انا مستني ردك الكريم


----------



## هيثم محمد على (22 يوليو 2011)

اللهم صلى و سلم و بارك على نبينا محمد و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## myada1 (22 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
lecture 1,2 اللينكات مش شغالة
lecture 3 بعد مانزلت كل الملفات المضغوطة مش بتتفك


----------



## jassim78 (22 يوليو 2011)

thank you


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (22 يوليو 2011)

يا ريت نساعد بعض حتى تعم الفائدة علينا
وشكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
على المجهود المبذول
برجاء الرفع على رابط الميدفيرا
رابط الغلابة


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 يوليو 2011)

eng ma7moud قال:


> *lecture 3
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/mf4ombvv/lecture_3part01.html
> 
> ...



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

روابط المحاضرات الاولى والثانية لا يعملان يرجى اعادة الرفع على روابط أخرى جديدة

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (22 يوليو 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> روابط المحاضرات الاولى والثانية لا يعملان يرجى اعادة الرفع على روابط أخرى جديدة
> 
> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
واضح حصول مشكلة فى رفع أحد الأجزاء
بإذن الله سيعاد الرفع من جديد


----------



## العبقرية (23 يوليو 2011)

المهندس الفاضل السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا وجزى خيرا كل من ساهم فى نشر العلم بين المسلمين فى انتظار اعادة الرفع وارج محاولة رفع المحاضرات كجزء واحد ( حتى وان كان كبير الحجم ) وذلك لاصحاب اللينكات السريعة شاكرين لك مجهودك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 يوليو 2011)

*تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط








مثبــت: متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (26 يوليو 2011)

تم حذف جميع الروابط التى لا تعمل وجارى الرفع من جديد لكل المحاضرات على الفورشيرد
واخى المهندس بيشوى سيتولى رفع المحاضرات على الميديافير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (26 يوليو 2011)

العبقرية قال:


> المهندس الفاضل السلام عليكم
> جزاك الله خيرا وجزى خيرا كل من ساهم فى نشر العلم بين المسلمين فى انتظار اعادة الرفع وارج محاولة رفع المحاضرات كجزء واحد ( حتى وان كان كبير الحجم ) وذلك لاصحاب اللينكات السريعة شاكرين لك مجهودك


 
جزانا وإياكم الله كل خير 
المحاضرات مساحتها كبيرة فى محاضرة مساحتها 338 ميجا وفى 408 ميجا فلابد من التقسيم
حتى الميديافير أكبر ملف يمكن رفعه 200 ميجا 
جــارى الرفــع​


----------



## bishoyalfons (26 يوليو 2011)

Eng Ma7moud قال:


> تم حذف جميع الروابط التى لا تعمل وجارى الرفع من جديد لكل المحاضرات على الفورشيرد
> واخى المهندس بيشوى سيتولى رفع المحاضرات على الميديافير



المحاضرات كلها سترفع علي الميديافاير علي الرابط التالي
http://www.mediafire.com/?x9m5v96q63648
وطبعا الف شكر للمهندس محمود علي مجهوده وتعبه في ايجاد المحاضرات


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (26 يوليو 2011)

bishoyalfons قال:


> المحاضرات كلها سترفع علي الميديافاير علي الرابط التالي
> http://www.mediafire.com/?x9m5v96q63648
> وطبعا الف شكر للمهندس محمود علي مجهوده وتعبه في ايجاد المحاضرات


 
الشكر لله أخى ولكن إرفع المحاضرات ثم ضع لينكات كل محاضرة على حدة 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 يوليو 2011)

bishoyalfons قال:


> المحاضرات كلها سترفع علي الميديافاير علي الرابط التالي
> http://www.mediafire.com/?x9m5v96q63648
> وطبعا الف شكر للمهندس محمود علي مجهوده وتعبه في ايجاد المحاضرات



تمت الاضافة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## myada1 (27 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم
روابط الميديافير شغالة وزى الفل
جزاكم الله خيرا
بس المحاضرة التالتة على الفورشيرد هل بتشتغل بعد فك الضغط؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## i_ahmed1987 (27 يوليو 2011)

متشكريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (27 يوليو 2011)

myada1 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> روابط الميديافير شغالة وزى الفل
> جزاكم الله خيرا
> بس المحاضرة التالتة على الفورشيرد هل بتشتغل بعد فك الضغط؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
روابط الفورشيرد مش شغالة وانا حذفتها وبرفعها من جديد


----------



## bishoyalfons (28 يوليو 2011)

انا بعتذر جدا بسبب حذف روابط المحاضرة الثالثة و سيتم اعادة الرفع مرة اخري في اقرب وقت علي الميديافاير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (28 يوليو 2011)

LECTURE 1

http://www.4shared.com/file/UclAirHh/1-setuppart1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/2Tl4CTOm/1-setuppart2.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/GF16rr5j/1-setuppart3.html
​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (28 يوليو 2011)

LECTURE 2


http://www.4shared.com/file/HCkN5v0t/Lecture_2part01.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/cAKaIRhU/Lecture_2part02.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/h_1stNEQ/Lecture_2part03.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/HieXB3tS/Lecture_2part04.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/zdtNyrJl/Lecture_2part05.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/32xdFyA9/Lecture_2part06.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/IP1iWrSr/Lecture_2part07.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/GckKSHJq/Lecture_2part08.html
​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (28 يوليو 2011)

LECTURE 4

http://www.4shared.com/file/TueoTYXG/Lecture_4part01.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/xxm1AZkS/Lecture_4part02.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/p637Qzmq/Lecture_4part03.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/Q7hveEIw/Lecture_4part04.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/g5ToBZqS/Lecture_4part05.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/mu7ztHtk/Lecture_4part06.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/_lSQibNh/Lecture_4part07.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/IicnxCE7/Lecture_4part08.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/AXjgeQSw/Lecture_4part09.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/kvTFS0Ka/Lecture_4part10.html
​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (28 يوليو 2011)

تم إعادة رفع المحاضرات 1 و 2 و 4 
وجارى إعادة رفع المحاضرة 3 
بإذن الله
رجاء من المشرف تعديل الروابط واضافة الروابط الجديدة​


----------



## ROUDS (28 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## م - خالد (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bishoyalfons (29 يوليو 2011)

:75::75::75::75: تم رفع الأربع محاضرات الاولي علي الميديافاير و بأنتظار باقي المحاضرات لرفعها علي نفس السيرفر ................
تحميل موفق​


----------



## Hamouda Ali (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم اللـــــه خيرآ


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (30 يوليو 2011)

*تعليم برنامـج Tekla Structures v16.0 إعــداد مهندس عــلاء السـيـســى بروابط فورشير وميديافير*

_فعلا مجهود رائع والارع هو المحاولة المستميتة لخدمة زملائك اعضاء المنتدى لوجه الله تعالى_
_فعلا عن نفسى محرج وعاجز عن شرف محاولتك_ _المتكررة لخدمتنا_
ولكن للاسف الشديد مازالت المشكلة قائمة والملفات لا تفك وعندما اسخدمت احد البرامج للمعالجة للاسف الملف الناتج لم يعمل
فانا اسف انى اطلب منك مراجعة الرفع على موقع اخر واستخدام انتى فيرس قوى لان اصل الملفات تقريبا والله اعلم مفيرسة
_اخوكم فى الله_
_مهندس مدنى / أحمد عكوش_


----------



## bishoyalfons (30 يوليو 2011)

المهندس احمد عكوش قال:


> _فعلا مجهود رائع والارع هو المحاولة المستميتة لخدمة زملائك اعضاء المنتدى لوجه الله تعالى_
> _فعلا عن نفسى محرج وعاجز عن شرف محاولتك_ _المتكررة لخدمتنا_
> ولكن للاسف الشديد مازالت المشكلة قائمة والملفات لا تفك وعندما اسخدمت احد البرامج للمعالجة للاسف الملف الناتج لم يعمل
> فانا اسف انى اطلب منك مراجعة الرفع على موقع اخر واستخدام انتى فيرس قوى لان اصل الملفات تقريبا والله اعلم مفيرسة
> ...



حضرتك نزلت من اي سيرفر؟


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (30 يوليو 2011)

_فعلا مجهود رائع والاروع هو المحاولة المستميتة منك لخدمة زملائيك اعضاء المنتدى لوجه الله تعالى_
_فعلا عن نفسى محرج وعاجز عن وصف شرف محاولتك_ _المتكررة لخدمتنا_
ولكن للاسف الشديد مازالت المشكلة قائمة والملفات لا تفك فى الاسطوانة الاولى وعندما اسخدمت احد البرامج للمعالجة للملفات التالفة للاسف الملف الناتج لم يعمل....
فانا اسف انى اطلب منك المراجعة واعادة الرفع على موقع اخر واستخدام انتى فيرس قوى لان اصل الملفات تقريبا والله اعلم مفيرسة عندك على جهازك
_اخوكم فى الله_
_مهندس مدنى / أحمد عكوش_


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (30 يوليو 2011)

حملت يا أخى من هذة اللنكات المرفوعة يوم 28 /7/2011
LECTURE 1

http://www.4shared.com/file/UclAirHh/1-setuppart1.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/2Tl4CTOm/1-setuppart2.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/GF16rr5j/1-setuppart3.html

وشكرا للرد والاهتمام
نفسى احمل الشرح ديه هذه الايام لظروف خاصة بى
اخوكم
مهندس مدنى / احمد عكوش


----------



## bishoyalfons (30 يوليو 2011)

المهندس احمد عكوش قال:


> حملت يا أخى من هذة اللنكات المرفوعة يوم 28 /7/2011
> lecture 1
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/file/uclairhh/1-setuppart1.html
> ...



جرب تنزل من ميديافاير


----------



## freemanghassan (31 يوليو 2011)

صلى الله عليك يا سيدي يا رسول الله

بارك الله بكم جميعا

حياكم الله


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (31 يوليو 2011)

الحمد لله حملت من الميديا فير
ومنتظر باقى الشرح كما وعدتم
ومتشكرين على المجهود المبذول


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (2 أغسطس 2011)

اين باقى الحلقات يا اخى فى الله​


----------



## mlo5ia (11 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
و لكن المحاضرات ستكتمل و لا خلصت علي كده ؟


----------



## amr awad (11 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## aymancoo (12 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا بشمهندس محمود وبشمهندس بيشوى شكرا على المجهود 

وارجوا تكملة باقى المحاضرات


----------



## boushy (13 أغسطس 2011)

'Lecture 3.part06.rar' is unavailable. This file was deleted.

الي ..........




'Lecture 3.part12.rar' is unavailable. This file was deleted.


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (15 أغسطس 2011)

بإذن الله سيستكمل رفع باقى المحاضرات 
وصلنا فى الكورس للمحاضرة 11


----------



## م - خالد (16 أغسطس 2011)

الملفات عند فك ضغطها تعطى خطأ - ارجو الافادة - كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mlo5ia (16 أغسطس 2011)

eng ma7moud قال:


> بإذن الله سيستكمل رفع باقى المحاضرات
> وصلنا فى الكورس للمحاضرة 11



برجاء سرعة رفع باقي المحاضرات 
ان امكن في اقرب وقت الله يكرمك


----------



## محمود مدكور (16 أغسطس 2011)

ياريت بشمهندس محمود 
فرد الروابط المديافير من الرابط الوحيد هذا حيث انها لاتفتح عندى 
فارجو وضعها كروابط منفصله


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (16 أغسطس 2011)

*LECTURE 1

http://www.mediafire.com/?heb69c4mb479s7h#1

**LECTURE 2*
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?jwsa1n32kcnh4bd#1

http://www.mediafire.com/?5oaz4vquubfetyd

**LECTURE 3*
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?wczhhpqw4k32h1j#2

http://www.mediafire.com/?yd0jj8c8xoadelc#2

http://www.mediafire.com/?jw4ty4i1v5owzqf#2

http://www.mediafire.com/?wx5e896st4fq708#2


*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (16 أغسطس 2011)

*LECTURE 4

http://www.mediafire.com/?53ry8n51zdhrbqq

http://www.mediafire.com/?j5an6923lq7b17l

http://www.mediafire.com/?x3y3f5alqyy17ym

**LECTURE 5*
*
http://www.mediafire.com/?07wefxw1yzq4v72

http://www.mediafire.com/?vxwhalixe71544j

http://www.mediafire.com/?q057a1ajhwzrruo#1

**LECTURE 6

**http://www.mediafire.com/?g4vx8jntfgsjvmi#1

http://www.mediafire.com/?0oddjr2rdr2ezxw#1

*​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (16 أغسطس 2011)

روابط الميديافير من رفع المهندس بيشوى وإن شاء الله ينتهى من رفع باقى المحاضرات فى أقرب وقت 
سرعة الرفع عندى بطيئة حاليا لذلك أنا متوقف عن الرفع على الفورشيرد


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا جدا 

بس فية سؤال فية شغل خرسانة كمان فى الحلقات الجاية ولا لا


----------



## محمود مدكور (17 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## mlo5ia (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا للباشمهندس بيشوي و شكرا ليك يا باشمهندس محمود 
و ربنا يجازي الباشمهندس علاء السيسي خير علي الشرح الجميل ده 
و معلش بنستعجلكم شوية في رفع المحاضرات لو مفيش عطلة ليكم


----------



## bishoyalfons (19 أغسطس 2011)

*:77::77::77::77:تم رفع اول سبع محاضرات :3::3::3:علي الميديافاير .......... تحميل موفق *


----------



## mlo5ia (19 أغسطس 2011)

bishoyalfons قال:


> *:77::77::77::77:تم رفع اول سبع محاضرات :3::3::3:علي الميديافاير .......... تحميل موفق *


شكرا بشمهندس بيشوي علي تعبك 
بشمهندس محمود كان قال ان الكورس وصل الي 11 محاضرة شد حيلك معانا معلش هنتعبك معانا


----------



## hero.89 (20 أغسطس 2011)

* عندي سؤال من بعد اذنكم وهو كيف بنربط بين ال sap2000 و tekla ؟*


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (20 أغسطس 2011)

hero.89 قال:


> * عندي سؤال من بعد اذنكم وهو كيف بنربط بين ال sap2000 و tekla ؟*



أخى الساب يستخدم فى التحليل الإنشائى أما تكلا فيستخدم فى الــ Shop Drawing 
عمل اللوحات ومن الممكن عمل تحليل إنشائى فى البرنامج أيضا 
أما تصميم المنشأت المعدنية فيستخدم برنامج STAAD و Excel Sheets
بإذن الله أحاول السنة الجاية الحصول على محاضرات التصميم فى هذه البرامج للمنشأت المعدنية 
من المهندس علاء لأنه للأسف المهندس علاء فقد هذه المحاضرات حاليا


----------



## hero.89 (20 أغسطس 2011)

طيب متل مو موضح بهالرابط انو ممكن نربط البرنامجين سوا فكيف عملية الربط هي بتم؟

http://www.csiberkeley.com/sap2000/tekla-structures


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (20 أغسطس 2011)

hero.89 قال:


> طيب متل مو موضح بهالرابط انو ممكن نربط البرنامجين سوا فكيف عملية الربط هي بتم؟
> 
> http://www.csiberkeley.com/sap2000/tekla-structures



أخى سأل المهندس علاء وإن شاء الله أعطيك الجواب


----------



## م-خالد (28 أغسطس 2011)

Thanks very muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## م-خالد (3 سبتمبر 2011)

اخى الفاضل المحاضرة رقم 10 ناقصة على ملف الفورشير الخاص بك - ارجو الافادة وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ادهم احمد على (3 سبتمبر 2011)

maghoooooooooood ra23


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (4 سبتمبر 2011)

تم رفع المحاضرات 8 و 9 و 11 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/ZL9IhrEr/_online.html#dir=112153057

فى إنتظار عودة المهندس بيشوى لرفعهم على الميديافير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (4 سبتمبر 2011)

متبقى المحاضرة العاشرة وهى عن الــ Built up section وهذا موضوع جديد غير مرتبط بباقى المحاضرات
حجمها كبير نوعا ما حسابى على الفورشيرد إنتهت مساحة الرفع لذلك سأتركها للمهندس بيشوى 

المحاضرة الحادية عشر عن الــ end gable والــ connection الخاصة به


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (4 سبتمبر 2011)

م-خالد قال:


> اخى الفاضل المحاضرة رقم 10 ناقصة على ملف الفورشير الخاص بك - ارجو الافادة وجزاك الله كل الخير



المحاضرة العاشرة كبيرة نوعا ما لذلك قمت بتقسيمها نظرا لبطىء سرعة الرفع عندى
تم الانتهاء منها بفضل من الله


----------



## abumo3az (4 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندس 
Eng Ma7moud 
جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الكبير فى مساعدة اخوانك من المهندسين
ويا ريت حضرتك لو تسأل المهندس علاء جزاة الله خيرا عن برنامج الريفيت يعنى لو متاح دورة تعليمية او فيديوهات تعليمية لأن البرنامج دة اصبح يستخدم بكثرة ومفيش حد منزل اى فيديوهات تعليمية نهائيا زى مايكون سر حربى


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (4 سبتمبر 2011)

abumo3az قال:


> المهندس
> eng ma7moud
> جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الكبير فى مساعدة اخوانك من المهندسين
> ويا ريت حضرتك لو تسأل المهندس علاء جزاة الله خيرا عن برنامج الريفيت يعنى لو متاح دورة تعليمية او فيديوهات تعليمية لأن البرنامج دة اصبح يستخدم بكثرة ومفيش حد منزل اى فيديوهات تعليمية نهائيا زى مايكون سر حربى



جزانا واياكم الله كل خير والشكر لله والمهندس علاء على هذه الدروس القيمة 
بإذن الله سأسأل المهندس علاء عن البرنامج


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (4 سبتمبر 2011)

abumo3az قال:


> المهندس
> Eng Ma7moud
> جزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك الكبير فى مساعدة اخوانك من المهندسين
> ويا ريت حضرتك لو تسأل المهندس علاء جزاة الله خيرا عن برنامج الريفيت يعنى لو متاح دورة تعليمية او فيديوهات تعليمية لأن البرنامج دة اصبح يستخدم بكثرة ومفيش حد منزل اى فيديوهات تعليمية نهائيا زى مايكون سر حربى



بعض الدروس فى المنتدى

*كل ما يخص شرح برنامج :  Autodisk Revit Strusture

**كل ما يخص شرح برنامج :   Autodisk Revit Architecture

**
كل ما يخص شرح برنامج :   Autodesk AutoCAD Revit Structure Suite
*


----------



## abumo3az (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مرة أخرى
ولكن انا على ثقة ان شروح مهندسى الزقازيق ستكون أكثر نفعا 
يعنى لما يكون الشرح على هيئة دورة بتكون الفائدة اكبر


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (4 سبتمبر 2011)

abumo3az قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مرة أخرى
> ولكن انا على ثقة ان شروح مهندسى الزقازيق ستكون أكثر نفعا
> يعنى لما يكون الشرح على هيئة دورة بتكون الفائدة اكبر



البرنامج كدورة مش موجود فى الزقازيق ذى برنامج تكلا 
ولكنى سأل المهندس علاء عن اى دروس للبرنامج


----------



## م-خالد (5 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا مرة أخرى


----------



## sarsar (9 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا...ربنا يبارك لك و يبارك للمهندس علاء و يجعلو من صالح اعمالكم.


----------



## bishoyalfons (9 سبتمبر 2011)

:77::77::77: تم رفع المحاضرات 8 و9 و10 و11 علي ميديافاير ............. تحميل موفق


----------



## tekado (10 سبتمبر 2011)

:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77: 

الف شكر دروس اكثر من رائعة 

شــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااا:75:


----------



## mlo5ia (11 سبتمبر 2011)

هييييييييييييييييييييييييييه شكرا كتييييييييييييييييييير عالمجهود
كده المحاضرات كلها خلصت ولا فيه محاضرات كمان؟؟؟


----------



## ميورو (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ياجماعة انا بعد مابنزل الملف كله واجى افتحه بيقولى crc failed , file is broken


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (15 سبتمبر 2011)

م-خالد قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مرة أخرى





sarsar قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااا...ربنا يبارك لك و يبارك للمهندس علاء و يجعلو من صالح اعمالكم.





tekado قال:


> :77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77:
> 
> الف شكر دروس اكثر من رائعة
> 
> شــــــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــــرااااااااااااااااااااااااا:75:





mlo5ia قال:


> هييييييييييييييييييييييييييه شكرا كتييييييييييييييييييير عالمجهود
> كده المحاضرات كلها خلصت ولا فيه محاضرات كمان؟؟؟



الشكر لله بس المحاضرات لسى مش خلصت حاليا برفع المحاضرة 12 و 13 
كدة الدورة خلصت بس أنا خدت من المهندس علاء 9 فيديوهات تانيين فيهم شرح truss 
هشوف المحاضرات الجديدة وأرفعهم بإذن الله


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (15 سبتمبر 2011)

bishoyalfons قال:


> :77::77::77: تم رفع المحاضرات 8 و9 و10 و11 علي ميديافاير ............. تحميل موفق



جزاكم الله كل خير مهندس بيشوى


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (15 سبتمبر 2011)

ميورو قال:


> ياجماعة انا بعد مابنزل الملف كله واجى افتحه بيقولى crc failed , file is broken[/QUOTE
> 
> المشكلة دى بتحصل فى المحاضرات رقم كام ؟؟
> نزل من الميديافير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (15 سبتمبر 2011)

abumo3az قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مرة أخرى
> ولكن انا على ثقة ان شروح مهندسى الزقازيق ستكون أكثر نفعا
> يعنى لما يكون الشرح على هيئة دورة بتكون الفائدة اكبر



فى مركز جديد فتح فى الزقازيق موجود فيه برنامج Revit Architecture


----------



## mlo5ia (18 سبتمبر 2011)

eng ma7moud قال:


> الشكر لله بس المحاضرات لسى مش خلصت حاليا برفع المحاضرة 12 و 13
> كدة الدورة خلصت بس أنا خدت من المهندس علاء 9 فيديوهات تانيين فيهم شرح truss
> هشوف المحاضرات الجديدة وأرفعهم بإذن الله


ربنا يجازيك كل خير ويجازي باشمهندس علاء علي شرحه الجميل وطبعا مش ناسي بشمهندس بيشوى لانه بيوفر علينا كتير لما بيرفع علي ميديافاير الف شكر ليكم كلكم
لكن بالله عليك متتأخرش علينا في رفع المحاضرات الموجوده عندك وبشمهندس بيشوى ماشاء الله بيرفع المحاضرات ومش بيتاخر ياريت توصله المحاضرات في اقرب وقت
وياريت كمان ال9 فيديوهات بتوع الترس ربنا يكرمك 
بلغ بشمهندس علاء شكرنا ليه وياريت يداوم علي الفيديوهات ومستنيين كل جديد باذن الله


----------



## Waleed77 (18 سبتمبر 2011)

ولا احلى ولا اجمل و لا اروع من كده شغل مهندسين صحيح


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (21 سبتمبر 2011)

LECTURE 12
 
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/ZL9IhrEr/_online.html#dir=113862549


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (21 سبتمبر 2011)

جارى رفع المحاضرة 13


----------



## savana_13 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق يادكتور علاء فى رساله الدكتوراه ونعجز عن شكرك وجازاك الله عنا كل خير 
مهندسه / سوزان


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (24 سبتمبر 2011)

*LECTURE 13*

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/ZL9IhrEr/_online.html#dir=115889987​


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (24 سبتمبر 2011)

تم بحمد الله الإنتهاء من رفع محاضرات الكورس 
فى دروس أخرى معايا هحاول ارفعها بإذن الله


----------



## mlo5ia (25 سبتمبر 2011)

eng ma7moud قال:


> تم بحمد الله الإنتهاء من رفع محاضرات الكورس
> فى دروس أخرى معايا هحاول ارفعها بإذن الله


ربنا يباركلك يا باشمهندس محمود 
مستني الـفيديوهات الباقيه ان شاء الله لا تتاخر علينا :d


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (25 سبتمبر 2011)

بإذن الله ماراح أتأخر ولكن الدروس تحتاج لتحويل صيغ وأنا أحتاج لحساب جديد للرفع


----------



## م/اسلام كمال (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً بشمهندس محمود بس قولى هو حضرتك هندسة الزقازق


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (25 سبتمبر 2011)

م/اسلام كمال قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً بشمهندس محمود بس قولى هو حضرتك هندسة الزقازق



جزانا واياكم الله كل خير
نعم أنا فى رابعة مدنى الزقازيق بإذن الله


----------



## م/اسلام كمال (25 سبتمبر 2011)

eng ma7moud قال:


> جزانا واياكم الله كل خير
> نعم أنا فى رابعة مدنى الزقازيق بإذن الله


تشرفت بمعرفتك بشمهندس محمود 
انا برضو بكالوريوس معاك فى الكلية واتمنى اننا نتقابل فى الكلية ونحاول نبدل مع بعض الشروحات والبرامج طبعاً دة اذا حبيت يعنى


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (25 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا تحت أمرك يابشمهندس إسلام عموما كل الفيديوهات دى موجودة مع أسرة شباب المستقبل فى الكلية


----------



## م/اسلام كمال (26 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك يا بشمهندس محمود وان شاء الله تكون فى فرصة نتقابل


----------



## ميورو (6 أكتوبر 2011)

يا اخوان عندى مشكلة فى فك الضغط علما بانى باستخدم برنامج 7 zipلفك الضغ دائما يعطى الرسالة الخطأ ارجو المساعده والافادة ولكم من جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمد الجيزاوى (6 أكتوبر 2011)

فين يا جماعة باقى الحلقات احنا واقفين على الحلقة رقم 9


----------



## ابو الزوز88 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## aymancoo (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا وارجوا تكملة المحاضرات على الميدافير


----------



## حسن سيد جمعة (11 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا علي هذا المجهود الرائع و ربنا يجازيك خير يا بشمهندس علاء و جميع من ساهم في هذا العمل ........... بس ياريت يا جماعة لو ترفعوا المحاضرتين 12 و 13 علي موقع ال mediafire او اي موقع يدعم الاستكمال لان 4shared بطي جدا و لا يدعم الاستكمال وشكرا


----------



## a_h_2m (6 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اريد اكسيل شيت تصميم منشات معدنيه


----------



## himaelnady (1 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم  Eng Ma7moud


----------



## SulaimanQaid (2 فبراير 2012)

ممكن يا بش مهندس ترفع كل المحاضرات مرة أخرى على الفور شير أو أي موقع أفضل وأسرع ، لأن الملفات صارت محذوفة من الموقع، بسبب دعوى من شركة أخرى، مشكوووووووورا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (2 فبراير 2012)

الملفات موجودة على الميديافير


----------



## almass (2 فبراير 2012)

thanx


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (3 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم المحاضرات الثانية عشر و الثالثة عشر غير موجودتين على الميديافاير


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (29 أبريل 2012)

رافد عليوي حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم المحاضرات الثانية عشر و الثالثة عشر غير موجودتين على الميديافاير



المحاضرات الغير موجودة على الميديافير موجودة على الفورشيرد


----------



## السيدنصير (29 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا​


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (1 مايو 2012)

thanks alot


----------



## م/مي (4 مايو 2012)

بصراحه اشكر كل اللى ساهم فى نشر المحاضرات للمهندس علاء 
و كل الاحترام لمن نشر علم و يكون فى ميزان حسناته 
خلصت كل المحاضرات و استفدت كتير 
و لو حد محتاج حاجه ان شاء الله مش هتاخر


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (6 يونيو 2012)

​*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تم إعادة رفع المحاضرات 12 & 13 *
*
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/Z...#dir=281021782*​​


----------



## ahmed arfa (6 يونيو 2012)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (7 يونيو 2012)

​السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المحاضرات من 1 إلى 11

http://www.mediafire.com/?x9m5v96q63648

المحاضرات من 11 إلى 13 

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/Z...#dir=112153057


​


----------



## ahmed arfa (8 يونيو 2012)

برضك .......... الرابط مش شغال


----------



## ahmed arfa (9 يونيو 2012)

The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (9 يونيو 2012)

كل اللينكات تعمل عندى 
جرب وحمل الدروس من حسابى 

http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/ZL9IhrEr/_online.html#dir=44536975​


----------



## aburashid (10 يونيو 2012)

It's not working either


----------



## fatmaaly (10 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
برجاء رفع المحاضرات الاخيرة على لبنك جديد


----------



## fatmaaly (11 يونيو 2012)

​السلام عليكم
برجاء اعادة رفع المحاضرات 12&13 مرة اخرى لاهمية الموضوع
شكرا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (11 يونيو 2012)

إعادة رفع المحاضرات 12 & 13 

*Lecture 12

http://www.4shared.com/rar/ykG79s2z/12part01.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/10ogJWxZ/12part02.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Q-Fa8rMj/12part03.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/dNOlS4O1/12part04.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/yCJd7xjP/12part05.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/6CYYioum/12part06.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Lt8f19Dh/12part07.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/FT-nXcqw/12part08.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Xhjsp7WD/12part09.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/qdpZFa5X/12part10.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/xz4OcLL6/12part11.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/SbT2dVdB/12part12.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Fv1VPIYu/12part13.html
*​
​ *
Lecture 13

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Pl6AMoou/13part1.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/z_oWZFtN/13part2.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/H7Dum4ST/13part3.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/6m2CA2or/13part4.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/JSTIwtdG/13part5.html*

​


----------



## ahmed arfa (13 يونيو 2012)

*شكرا يبشمهندس علي اهتمامك............... جزاك ىالله خيرا*


----------



## fatmaaly (13 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا
اطيب الامنيات بدوام التوفيق


----------



## SA1313 (20 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله الف خير وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وسلم تسليما .
شكرا لكم


----------



## engalihassan (22 يوليو 2012)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك تم تحميل جميع المحاضرات وبجد أكثر من رائعه بس يا ترى المحاضرات لحد رقم 11 !! ارجو الأفاده ...اللهم صلى وسلم على افضل الخلق سيدنا محمد


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (23 يوليو 2012)

engalihassan قال:


> الف شكر يا باشمهندس وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك تم تحميل جميع المحاضرات وبجد أكثر من رائعه بس يا ترى المحاضرات لحد رقم 11 !! ارجو الأفاده ...اللهم صلى وسلم على افضل الخلق سيدنا محمد


المحاضرات 12 & 13 موجودة على الفورشيرد ​


----------



## engalihassan (23 يوليو 2012)

Eng Ma7moud قال:


> المحاضرات 12 & 13 موجودة على الفورشيرد ​



طيب ممكن اللينكات عشان مش قادر اوصل للينكات المحاضره 12 و 13 !! وشكرا لرد حضرتك


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (25 يوليو 2012)

engalihassan قال:


> طيب ممكن اللينكات عشان مش قادر اوصل للينكات المحاضره 12 و 13 !! وشكرا لرد حضرتك




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php/274950-%D8%AA%D8%B9%D9%84%D9%8A%D9%85-%D8%A8%D8%B1%D9%86%D8%A7%D9%85%D9%80%D8%AC-Tekla-Structures-v16-0-%D8%A5%D8%B9%D9%80%D9%80%D8%AF%D8%A7%D8%AF-%D9%85%D9%87%D9%86%D8%AF%D8%B3-%D8%B9%D9%80%D9%80%D9%84%D8%A7%D8%A1-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B3%D9%80%D9%8A%D9%80%D8%B3%D9%80%D9%80%D9%89-%D8%A8%D8%B1%D9%88%D8%A7%D8%A8%D8%B7-%D9%81%D9%88%D8%B1%D8%B4%D9%8A%D8%B1-%D9%88%D9%85%D9%8A%D8%AF%D9%8A%D8%A7%D9%81%D9%8A%D8%B1/page13#ixzz21g2wL2C6

إعادة رفع المحاضرات 12 & 13 

*Lecture 12

http://www.4shared.com/rar/ykG79s2z/12part01.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/10ogJWxZ/12part02.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Q-Fa8rMj/12part03.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/dNOlS4O1/12part04.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/yCJd7xjP/12part05.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/6CYYioum/12part06.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Lt8f19Dh/12part07.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/FT-nXcqw/12part08.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Xhjsp7WD/12part09.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/qdpZFa5X/12part10.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/xz4OcLL6/12part11.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/SbT2dVdB/12part12.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Fv1VPIYu/12part13.html
*​
​ *
Lecture 13

http://www.4shared.com/rar/Pl6AMoou/13part1.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/z_oWZFtN/13part2.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/H7Dum4ST/13part3.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/6m2CA2or/13part4.html

http://www.4shared.com/rar/JSTIwtdG/13part5.html*

​
​


----------



## محمد سنبله (26 يوليو 2012)

يا جماعه كل ماجى احمل من على الفورشير يقولى login ولما اجى اسجل ميرضاش ممكن حد يقولى المشكله تتحل ازاى ويا ريت لو بالصور


----------



## ibrahem nenga (30 أغسطس 2012)

جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (2 سبتمبر 2012)

محمد سنبله قال:


> يا جماعه كل ماجى احمل من على الفورشير يقولى login ولما اجى اسجل ميرضاش ممكن حد يقولى المشكله تتحل ازاى ويا ريت لو بالصور



حضرتك عندك مشكلة فى التسجيل فى الموقع ذى مثلا خطأ فى الاسم او الإسم موجود فعلا فى الموقع وهكذا


----------



## SA1313 (6 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
لو يسمح الاخ الكريم اذا كان بحوزته ملف معمول ببرنامج تيكلا في المجالين الخرسانة او ستيل ان يبعثه لي علي الايمايل [email protected]
وشكرا جزيلا ............عاجل.


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (10 سبتمبر 2012)

SA1313 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لو يسمح الاخ الكريم اذا كان بحوزته ملف معمول ببرنامج تيكلا في المجالين الخرسانة او ستيل ان يبعثه لي علي الايمايل [email protected]
> وشكرا جزيلا ............عاجل.



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا أقوم بعمل منشأ خرسانى بإذن الله سأرسله لك عندما أنتهى


----------



## rajeh1 (23 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك عزيزي على الشرح الرائع والمجهود الكبير

تم تحميل أغلب الروابط من سرفر mediafire
ولكن يوجد رابطين تم حذفهم وهما:
الجزء الأول من الموضوع الثاني 2-Beam.part1
الجزء الأول من الموضوع السابع 7.part1

هل من الممكن رفعهم مرة ثانية

وإذا كان لديك نسخة كاملة مع الكراك ال فعال Tekla Structures v13
ممكن ترفع روابط له

والشكر الجزيل لك أخي

تحياتي وبالتوفيق


----------



## Mon Ib (25 نوفمبر 2012)

لو سمحتوا اى حد يحط لينكات(شغالة)لـ3part 1
و7part 1
و10part1
و2part
من فضلكم ضرورى اتمنى حد يعبرنى
وشكرا ليكم


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (29 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جارى رفع الكورس كاملا على الـ Hotfile 
رجاء الإنتظار قليلا 
​


----------



## محمد بن عطيه ميدان (29 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
برجاء اعادة الرفع حيث توجد مشكلة فى فك الضغط للملفات
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## rajeh1 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراً عزيزي Eng Ma7moud على الاهتمام ونحن بالانتظار


تحياتي وبالتوفيق


----------



## hawkar1 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله‌ یا اخی بس لو سمحتوا اى حد يحط لينكات(شغالة)لـ3part 1
و7part 1
و10part1
و2part
من فضلكم ضرورى اتمنى حد يعبرنى
وشكرا ليكم ​​


----------



## Hind Aldoory (15 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## rajeh1 (7 فبراير 2013)

*رد: تعليم برنامـج Tekla Structures v16.0 إعــداد مهندس عــلاء السـيـســى بروابط فورشير وميديافير*

تفضلوا أعزائي

روابط الفيديو على اليوتوب
‫شرح مهندس علاء السيسى Tekla Structures‬‎ - YouTube

تحياتي وبالتوفيق


----------



## Eng Ma7moud (7 فبراير 2013)

*رد: تعليم برنامـج Tekla Structures v16.0 إعــداد مهندس عــلاء السـيـســى بروابط فورشير وميديافير*

لينكات المحاضرات على الهوتفيل 
*إعـادة رفـع كــورس تـعـلـيـم برنامج Tekla Structures إعـداد مهندس عــلاء السيسى*


----------



## mostafaeid (2 مايو 2013)

*رد: تعليم برنامـج Tekla Structures v16.0 إعــداد مهندس عــلاء السـيـســى بروابط فورشير وميديافير*

صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## *amy* (24 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

